# Need help to identify a pink Pepsi Bottle



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

Super rare test bottle. Was never used, only a handful exist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you just found it yesterday Cleaning out my late fathers garage


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

I think this is what you have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

Shrobes said:


> Thank you just found it yesterday Cleaning out my late fathers garage


From a Pepsi bottle collector I'm very envious. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

I live about 30 minutes away from Wheaton glass


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

Send it my way

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 5, 2019)

definitely unusual , never seen anything like it before


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 5, 2019)

Pink would be a strange color for a soda bottle. I don't think to many soda would look good in that color bottle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 5, 2019)

Put that bottle in a vault somewhere. I've never seen or heard of one of those. It is nice that it didn't have to be destroyed like many prototype bottles were.


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

I am Probably gonna to sell it But don’t know how much ,its not a lot of information on them


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/108839875826344?ref=bookmarks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you josh


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 5, 2019)

Shrobes said:


> Thank you josh


I'm a member of the Pepsi-Cola collectors club, that Facebook group has serious collectors in it. Would be a good place to get top dollar and to make sure it goes to a good home. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah! Incredible find. I would love to have that one. You should be able to get a pretty penny for that one. Congrats.


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow, That's nice. Never seen one of those.LEON.


----------



## Shrobes (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you that’s better


----------



## Tener (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow very nice. I have never seen one before. I would keep it myself. You can always make more money but when do you think you will ever find another one of those!


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrobes

Fantastic Find!  You might want to check this out from 2013 ...

http://www.greatestcollectibles.com/1953-pepsi-cola-bottle/#.XdBgftVKjIV


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 23, 2019)

sodabob said:


> shrobes
> 
> fantastic find!  You might want to check this out from 2013 ...
> 
> ...




Wowsers!


----------

